# .

## Nyctea

!
, ,  ,   (  ).
   (  )    .
      :
-      ,   B.Net
-         
     .

   -      ,
   -     .
       ,
    .
   -   ,     .

, ,  .
.

----------


## Nyctea

,  . 4 . 1 . 148   ,     ()   , 
       . 
     . 
  ,  ,    ,   . 1 . 174.2   (  ). 
  !
, , ?

----------

